# Drawer Hardware



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am making a keyboard drawer for a desk / wall unit built-in I made. The drawer will have a drop-down front so I can have access to the keyboard. I have seen these arrangments in furniture stores and I have taken a picture of one, attached (thanks to the help from this site). 

My question is: Does anyone know where I can get the hardware shown in the picture, specifically the drawer front release latch. 

I have been searching online for 2 days with no luck.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want to save some money and aggravaton, you could do the front with euro hinges, as shown below. Your picture shows a butler tray type hinge and a special catch for the side. If you use a self closing hinge, the front will stay up. In the picture, I used a 1/2" drawer bottom and a 3/4" drawer front.
.

















 







.


----------



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will consider that. Any suggestion on the special hardware though?

Thank you.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The butler hinge is a common hardware item, but the catch for the side mount isn't. It could be a proprietary piece of hardware for the manufacturer. There is one similar, but it doesn't mount on the side like that.










 







.


----------



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

I went to 3 different furniture stores and all the desks that have this feature had the butler hinge and latch on the sides. 3 different desk manufacturers. The part appeared to be identical though.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

glg54 said:


> I went to 3 different furniture stores and all the desks that have this feature had the butler hinge and latch on the sides. 3 different desk manufacturers. The part appeared to be identical though.


The three different desk manufacturers could be buying the hinges from the same hinge manufacturer. Did you look for any identifying marks on the hinges/latches?:blink:


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

If you are using cabinet hardware, Another option would be hinges meant for lazy susan cabs. That way your front would fold right out of the way. Depends on what you want though. CABINETMAN's idea would let you utilize the front as a palm rest :thumbsup: you could even line the front in foam so it is squishy if you wanted


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have to have that particular catch, you could go to the store where you saw it and say you have that and it broke and you want to order one or two. They may even have them in stock, or order them for you, or, tell you where to buy them.

I remember looking for those in the past with no luck. There are many ways to secure the drawer front. Some are less obvious than the one in question. The way I did the drawer front that I pictured with the 1/2" bottom and 3/4" front allows a 1/4" lip on the back edge of the drawer front when it drops to horizontal. That provides a stop for the keyboard.

For the hinges, self closing hinges will hold that front up tight. With some hinges you may have to defeat the closing action of one hinge to allow easy opening/closing action. This is because the drawer front is so light.

If you use the butler type hinge, I would recommend using adjustable ones like this. These allow adjustment, and have an easy release to remove the drawer front without removing the hinges. They mount using part of a 35mm euro cup Forstner bit (not a full circle). The ones in your picture have no adjustment.










 







.


----------



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas from all. 

Those hinges suggested by Cabinetman look like the trick. Literature states they stay closed when in the 90 degree position. May not need a latch.


----------



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

I finally found the latches shown in my original photo above. They are called, "Side Mount Rooster Catch". Here is the website:
http://www.hardwaretree.com/proddetail.php?prod=M-170SLIDELHD

Almost every desk manufacturer with a drop-down drawer front uses these.


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

you can also find them at Lee Valley tools


----------



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

fixrite said:


> you can also find them at Lee Valley tools


I looked there and did not see them. They have a similar item but it is not a side mount version like I need. Can you provide the Lee Valley part #? thanks


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Rev a Shelf

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

the hinge you are looking for is at Lee Valley and it is here....http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=40208&cat=3,41241,41261&ap=1
Hope that helps.


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

if you are looking to have it stay closed, use a magnetic barrel catch, also at Lee Valley www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=40602&cat=3,41399,41403


----------



## C130_Pilot (11 mo ago)

glg54 said:


> I am making a keyboard drawer for a desk / wall unit built-in I made. The drawer will have a drop-down front so I can have access to the keyboard. I have seen these arrangments in furniture stores and I have taken a picture of one, attached (thanks to the help from this site).
> 
> My question is: Does anyone know where I can get the hardware shown in the picture, specifically the drawer front release latch.
> 
> ...





Latches and Catches | hardwaretree.com


----------



## C130_Pilot (11 mo ago)

C130_Pilot said:


> Latches and Catches | hardwaretree.com


This site has the latches you are looking for. Hope this helps. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

C130_Pilot said:


> This site has the latches you are looking for. Hope this helps. Wish you all the best.


Welcome to the forum.

This thread was active 2009 to 2012.

Which mountain is that in your avatar? A different kind of altitude from being a pilot.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Pilot !!
what brings you to the WoodWorkingTalk forums ?
I had two very close friends that were C130 pilots in the Navy. Their name tags said "Airplane Drivers".
looking forward to seeing some of your projects.


----------

